# House training setback.



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

We were doing OK with crate training Luxy up until about a week ago. From 8 - 12 weeks she only went pee once in her crate. Last week she was diagnosed with a UTI so she was obviously peeing every 10 minutes. She peed in her crate repeatedly which we expected but now that she's better, she continues to do it. It's so frustrating because it feels like such a setback. She would always wake us up in the middle of the night to take her out and she would wait for us to come home at lunch or after work and hold it for as much as 5 hours. Now she's gotten used to peeing in her crate and she doesn't care that she lies in it. She's restricted to a small space and yet she still does it. It's almost like she's gotten used to it and isn't even making the effort to hold it at all anymore. She's also peeing all over the house once again AND pooing. 

She's on her 7th day of antibiotics so she's no longer exhibitingh UTI symptoms. There's no reason for her to not hold it. How do we reverse this behaviour!?!? I thought we were so lucky with how well she could hold it in her crate. Now it feels like we're just going backwards.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I would clean that crate with bleach and soap and the area around where it is. Maybe that would help you out.

Sorry to hear you are having that problem. I am sure you are very frustrated


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Even though she is not exhibiting symptons it could still be hard for her to hold it. And she may end up needing a second round of antibiotics. Many do somake sure you haev them do another urinanlysis to make sureit is gone otherwise you'll be back in ther in a month starting all over. So as frustrating as it is just try to be patient a little longer. They don't want to lay in it naturally but she has probably grown lazy becasue of the infection and it may just feel good to be able to go when she needs to now that the infection is clearing up. And she wil get over that.


----------



## echoes4real (Apr 2, 2007)

Bailey and I just went through this... she had a UTI about 3 weeks ago and the first antibiotic was determined to be ineffective (luckily, I was informed of this by the vet 3 days after starting the antibiotic) so she was put on another one. Obviously, there was much peeing in the crate throughout the antibiotic treatment (even at the end of treatment) and also peeing and pooping on the carpeting when out of the crate. She's really getting back on track now (thankfully). So, the moral of the story is hang in there and continue to be consistent. Although it feels like you are back to square one, she'll get back to where she was in no time.

Also, I agree that you should have another urinalysis performed to make sure that the first antibiotic did the trick.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, Daisy has had the exact same experience. She came home with us at 7 weeks old and when we went to the vet they found she had vaginitis/UTI and coccidia (stool parasite) so she was put on antibiotics. She was peeing constantly, in her cage, everywhere. The antibiotic was working somewhat because we could wait longer than every 20 mins before letting her out. The vet just did a urinalysis and she wants her back on amoxicillin again and showed my husband and i how to give her a vaginal douche- can you believe we have to douche our dog? Her reasoning is that the douche has a mixture of antiseptic and warm water and might help flush out and keep the area clean. So in the 8 weeks we've owned her she has been off meds for all of like 1 week. So dont worry- they say this is exgtremely common in young female pups.


----------

